# Clausing 4800 question



## guckrob (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm a craftsman/atlas 12" lathe owner (101.28910, late 1960's) and while I am overall very happy with the machine now that it has been refurb'd there are a couple of issues I have with it and I'm wondering if the Clausing 4803, or something like that might be what I'm looking for.

I want to stick with a bench lathe due to the setup I already built with drawers, etc.  Here are some thoughts that I wanted feedback on:
1. my craftsman's slowest feed is .004" per rev, would prefer something the bottoms out at half that or lower.  the 4800 I'm pretty sure starts at .0017" or so
2. as mentioned the craftsman isn't that rigid--it's a blast on aluminum, but if you don't stick with light cuts on steel you can actually see things start to torque and/or chatter.  If the internet is correct it looks like the 4803 is about 550lbs vs my craftsman at about 300lbs.  I know heft isn't the same as strength, but the 4800 looks to be much more stout.  Is it?
3. I don't know why, but I love the 4800's clutch/brake arm.  Reminds me of a 'real' lathe and would certainly make for a better flow when working.
4. one potential minus is that it looks like the 4800 tops out at 1600 RPM or so.  If so that might be a negative for aluminum.
5. The one 4800 I have seen in person had very tiny and almost unreadable dials on the feed handles.

If someone here is familiar with both the Clausing 4800 and the atlas 12" am I wrong to thing this would be an upgrade or are they more similar than I am thinking.  Are there any pros/cons you can think of?


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm not personally familiar with the Clausing 4800 series lathes but you will need to define what you mean by light cuts before anyone can honestly comment on that facet of your question. 

And by using a different set of gears on the banjo, you can easily get down to .002" per rev much more cheaply than having to start over from scratch.  Very few of the dozen or so common accessories that I would assume you have will be usable on a Clausing, Logan, South Bend or any other badge.


----------



## guckrob (Jan 18, 2019)

wa5cab I agree with you on that point about the gearing, although that kind of defeats the purpose of the QC gearbox unless I just pick a round number change gear change (to 1/2 the factory values, for instance) and then just keep in mind that all my threads are going to be 2x per inch what is on the placard.

as far as light cuts I mean that with mild steel I can see and hear things flex and chatter on the atlas taking only .015 and certainly at .020 or 25 deep cuts.  Again, on aluminum the lathe is a blast and I've been really happy with it.

If the 4800 is stiffer and doesn't come with a bunch of tradeoffs there is one in ohio that I may go look at.  I don't have any special atlas accessories, so other than a chuck backplate for the one 4 jaw I would keep if I got rid of the atlas I think everything else would transfer.

I think what I'm going through here is the normal "I want a bigger lathe, but I don't want a giant 3phase machine that takes up half of the space in my shop" and I'm looking for more of a step up that is 110 or 220 SF.  Staying with the bench lathe form factor may be a fantasy for a true upgrade.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 19, 2019)

A Bench model can and should be just as stiff as a cabinet model.  If the bench you have is stiff enough for the Atlas, it will be stiff enough for the Clausing, which is a little stiffer than the 3900 Series Atlas.  If it isn't stiff enough for the Clausing, then it is part of your problem with the Atlas.  And if so, you should fix that problem after you remove the Atlas and before you mount the Clausing.


----------



## guckrob (Jan 20, 2019)

Good point on bench stiffness.  I'm using a 3.5" thick laminated wood surface with metal over top, so I don't think it is that the lathe isn't properly reinforced, I think I'm just asking too much of a lathe I currently have.

I was turning aluminum last night and we thinking to myself how quiet the atlas is compared to machines I've used at work.  Especially without power going through the QC gearbox it is great and that is one of the things (in addition to space/power) that I am wary of about stepping up to some sort of surplus industrial machine and why I'm trying to find something that would be incrementally better.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 20, 2019)

Just from looking at the specs, I think that the Clausing 4800 would in most respects be be considered an incremental improvement over the late Atlas 3900 Series 12".  The only spec that it isn't an improvement is that it is a 12-speed machine whereas the Atlas is a 16-speed.  

I have a feeling that the used repair part situation is better with the Atlas but I need to call Clausing tomorrow to check on another Atlas matter and will ask about the new parts availability.

If your bench support structure is comparable to the top surface, and if it is securely anchored to the floor, it should be fine for any 12" you pick.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 24, 2019)

guckrob,

Two or three days ago, I spoke with Tom McNett at Clausing on another matter and after that was settled, asked him about the general availability of repair parts for the 100 Mk3, 4800 and 6300.  I am afraid that the answer was not encouraging.  Availability was generally nowhere near as good as for the later Atlas machines.  So replacing the late 12" Atlas with a 12" Clausing would probably not be a good idea. unless you buy two of them in good condition and keep one of them for parts.  Sorry.


----------



## guckrob (Jan 25, 2019)

thanks wa5cab.  I appreciate you checking that out and I think I'll move on to getting a mill and then see if I really want to upgrade the lathe.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 25, 2019)

The late 12" Atlas or Craftsman is a pretty capable machine within its size limitations.  There is always going to be something better around but unless you encounter work more often than not that is too large for a 12x36, and unless you have unlimited funds, I would say that you would be better off to put the money into a mill than into a slightly heavier 12x36.


----------



## guckrob (Feb 6, 2019)

I tightened the craftsman up a little and got used to it on steel and it seems like it will meet my needs.  Here's the obligatory oil can project in 3" 12l14 hex with a threaded top.  I still need to clean it up a little, but the 30RPM bottom end on that machine is great for noob threading and those came out great.

Thanks again for your input!


----------



## Z2V (Feb 6, 2019)

Good to hear that you figured out how to make that lathe work for you.
Be sure to show off your obligatory oil can when finished, we like pics!!


----------

